

Show HN: Facebook/Twitter style EmberJS example application - tschellenbach
http://blog.getstream.io/post/103630109618/parse-cloud-code-emberjs-getstream-io

======
tschellenbach
Direct link to the example app:
[https://getstream.parseapp.com/#/](https://getstream.parseapp.com/#/)

And github: [https://github.com/getstream/Stream-Example-
Parse](https://github.com/getstream/Stream-Example-Parse)

